# Recall problem



## poiuytrewq (19 July 2016)

Can anyone help please?! I'm no dog trainer and it's fine when things are going ok which up til recently they have. Collie dog who I inherited just over a year ago is reasonably well trained more so to a mans voice (old owner was male) but I'm her walker and we do just fine. 
Until the last couple of days. She's seen and chased things- a hare or rabbit and ignored my "leave it" or "come" both of which she's usually good at. 
I'm unsure how to handle it but need to nip it in the bud quickly. 
Just now for example she set off after something and got a fair way ahead on a country lane totally blanking me. When she finally stopped I stood still and called her back to me. She came... Slowly. Do I praise her for eventually coming back? 
When she's running I think she's only stopped because she's lost the animal she was chasing not because I'm stood shouting like a spare part. 
Someone suggested a shock collar as soon as she chases zap her!!!! I'd rather learn the correct way of fixing this please &#128563;


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 July 2016)

i would say ALWAYS praise her when she comes even if you would like to strangle her.   my lurcher is similar, ok for recall until she gets on the scent of something, i can get her to come if i am quick to spot she is about to go but once she has gone its not worth calling as she goes deaf.....i found that training to a whistle helped as it seems to get her attention.  i did loads of training with very tasty treats when i used the whistle, and this seemed to get  her attention much better than calling. if she is chasing something its not worth keep on calling as she will ignore you, just wait till she pauses then call and praise when she comes..   i would not use a shock collar as IMO they should only be used by experts and then as a very last resort. im sure there are much more experienced people on here  than me who will post some better suggestions. good luck...


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 July 2016)

Thank you! No I promise I have no intention of using a shock collar. For one thing if she gets a shock accidentally off a fence she bolts so it would probably enforce the problem rather than rectify it!


----------



## Dry Rot (19 July 2016)

I'd recommend Konrad Most's "Training Dogs". It is an old book that you can pick up secondhand for a few pounds. Most explains the principles I have used to train my dogs for over half a century. Some of his methods are considered harsh today but the principles are sound and his methods can be modified to suit the softer dogs we have today.

I did start to reply to the OP but it really needs a book and I have some foals that need playing with! 

Edited to say that no dog trainer worth listening to uses a shock collar and those that do will not tell you about the failures and the dogs they've buried!


----------



## EQUIDAE (19 July 2016)

I praise if they come back quickly and ignore if they take their own sweet time - they need to know there is consequence for not coming back straight away and ignoring them seems to work for me. Lots of praise when they do come back and they come back quicker each time.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 July 2016)

poiuytrewq said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . Do I praise her for eventually coming back? &#8230;&#8230;.. I'd rather learn the correct way of fixing this please &#55357;&#56883;
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not!  When a dog dis-pleases us,  we tell them so.  In your shoes I'd go out to meet the dog on the way back and give it a dose of verbals.  dependent upon the dog's reaction to to being scolded,  would depend upon the reaction,  next time!

Electric-shock collars are for the highly experienced,  which isn't me and may not be you!  

Alec.


----------



## Teaselmeg (19 July 2016)

Harness and longline and LOTS of work on recall in your house, garden and on walks.

 I would whistle train, takes the emotion out of your recall, blow the whistle when you put her feed bowl down, use it in the house for recall and make sure the reward it very good ( sausage etc) so coming back is an amazing thing.

Be consistent, don't let her off where there might be rabbits, so she can reinforce the feeling she gets from the chase, she needs to feel that about coming back to you.  David Ryan ( ex police dog trainer) has written a great book about dealing with predatory chase behaviour:
http://www.dog-secrets.co.uk/stop-how-to-control-predatory-chasing-in-dogs/


----------



## Brownmare (19 July 2016)

With my collie telling him to lie down before the recall works best as it breaks his focus. If necessary I then ahriek and run in the opposite direction. Works like a charm 

I find if they think they have to keep tabs on you rather than the other way round it makes things easier...


----------



## Schollym (19 July 2016)

Dogs respond to your attitude not what you say. Scolding a dog returning to you wil just discourage it. Same as horses that don't like being caught. If you cannot trust the dog to return keep it on a lead. If it ends up even accidentally in a field of sheep it could be assumed to be sheep worrying and the farmer has the right to shoot it.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 July 2016)

Brownmare said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I find if they think they have to keep tabs on you rather than the other way round it makes things easier...
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly how we arrive at the compliant and obedient dog.  Well said.

Alec.


----------

